# DirecTV Windows Phone 7 App



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

Just an FYI that the DirecTV app available on the iPhone and Android platform is now available in the app Marketplace for Windows Phone 7 devices.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

jkimrey said:


> Just an FYI that the DirecTV app available on the iPhone and Android platform is now available in the app Marketplace for Windows Phone 7 devices.


While I don't have a Windows Phone.. where's the 'like' button?


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Gotta love Microsoft's abandonment of windows mobile 6.x. For that reason alone, I wouldn't touch a WM 7 based phone going forward.

I'm wondering if this will be "adapted" by the XDA folks to work with the millions of WM 6.x devices currently out there.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Chuck W said:


> Gotta love Microsoft's abandonment of windows mobile 6.x. For that reason alone, I wouldn't touch a WM 7 based phone going forward.
> 
> I'm wondering if this will be "adapted" by the XDA folks to work with the millions of WM 6.x devices currently out there.


just buy a new phone...thats micorsofty's answer...they're getting that mantra from their competitor Apple.

same like IPOD or Iphone...buy a new one
my Ipod 30GB (2004 or 2005 I got it) still going strong since I ebay'ed a new battery for it (total 8$ for a new battery)..cause the Apple Store's answer was oh yeah we can fix it for you...JUST BUY A NEW ONE and throw this one away..HAHAHAH..like i was going to do that BECAUSE YOU SAID SO!!

I will never go back to Windows Mobile they're just as bad with upgrading the firmware..or just flat out DONT DO IT....dont buy it


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

While I wouldn't want to get into a mobile OS war here , I will say that one of the design principals for MS regarding WP7 was the problem with firmware updates on windows mobile.

Going forward with MP7, the update process is going to be much more controlled by MS, and much less dependent on the individual carriers (and devices).



Santi360HD said:


> just buy a new phone...thats micorsofty's answer...they're getting that mantra from their competitor Apple.
> 
> same like IPOD or Iphone...buy a new one
> my Ipod 30GB (2004 or 2005 I got it) still going strong since I ebay'ed a new battery for it (total 8$ for a new battery)..cause the Apple Store's answer was oh yeah we can fix it for you...JUST BUY A NEW ONE and throw this one away..HAHAHAH..like i was going to do that BECAUSE YOU SAID SO!!
> ...


----------



## vincentw56 (Dec 10, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> Gotta love Microsoft's abandonment of windows mobile 6.x. For that reason alone, I wouldn't touch a WM 7 based phone going forward.
> 
> I'm wondering if this will be "adapted" by the XDA folks to work with the millions of WM 6.x devices currently out there.


Wow! Poor guy. I can't believe you are whining about this. Grow up. Phones are good for only about 2 years and then it is time to upgrade. Microsoft didn't abandon support for WM 6.x recently. They abandoned it about 2 years ago when they release 6.1. :lol:

As someone who owned a WM 6.x for 2 years and just bought a Windows Phone 7, I am glad MS decided to abandoned a craptastic OS. If you still are holding on to the horrible OS, I really feel sorry for you. :nono:

The DirecTV App is really cool and was out before the phone was released. Funny it took this long to announce it.

The new Windows Phone 7 is AWESOME!


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

The real issue here regarding WM6 is that DirectTV didn't release an app for the platform. I'd like it for WM6 myself, and assume there is a large enough user base, but apparently the market demographics that DirectTV has access to says otherwise.

IF WM7 was available through Verizon I'd have one today.


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

I want NFL to GO now! Where are you?


----------



## xylo (Dec 23, 2008)

jkimrey said:


> While I wouldn't want to get into a mobile OS war here , I will say that one of the design principals for MS regarding WP7 was the problem with firmware updates on windows mobile.
> 
> Going forward with MP7, the update process is going to be much more controlled by MS, and much less dependent on the individual carriers (and devices).


This is pretty accurate. MOs have the option to block a release but then cannot block an N+1 release. Since we also have MO tests in house we can already see how the next release will pass tests or not. Additionally, since the chassis spec is fixed, there is less variables or uncertainty on how the upgrade will preform. There should be no real pressing reasons for an update to be blocked in most cases.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm actually typing this reply on my HD7 after having used the DIRECTV mobile app. I have to say, big improvement over m.directv.com! My old phone was a touch pro 2, and win 7 just does circles around it. Still need to get used to the idea of a touch screen keyboard but I think I'll adjust!


----------



## uber_geek (Dec 6, 2007)

:biggthump


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately this app no longer works and I don't think that I'm alone with all of the reviews on the marketplace. "the remote server returned an error: NotFound.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, I get the same error message on my HD7.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I can sign in now but now I get the error "communication error, could not get channel list from server. Try again later" Using an HTC Mazaa running 7.5 if that's helps.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

The DirecTV Windows Phone 7 app also stopped working for me. Get the "Communication error: Could not get the channels from the server! Please, try again later!" message.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Not working for me either...who do we report this to?


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

I've posted a message on DirecTV's Service Twitter account this weekend and did not get a response back. I also sent an email to DirecTV today and waiting on a response to the email.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> Not working for me either...who do we report this to?


I'm pretty sure you have right here...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

Well so much for DirecTV support. The CSR thinks I'm talking about the receivers TV Apps when I clearly stated the Windows Phone 7 app. Email below:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
DirecTV Windows Phone 7 app not working


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email() - 08/18/2011 01:30 PM
Dear , 

Thanks for writing. I see that you're one of our long time customers and we want to let you know we value your business.

I'm very sorry to hear that your TV apps have stopped working. I appreciate being given the chance to address your concern.

We have received reports that customer’s may receive an error when trying to load TV Apps on various IRD models that states "TV App is currently unavailable. Please try again later" message. DIRECTV is aware of this known issue and our Engineering is working double time to resolve the issue.

Meanwhile, we need some input on the error message that you're getting. Please follow the steps below and let us know of the outcome so we can forward them to management. 

1. Unplug the Ethernet cable from the IRD
2. Manually reset the IRD
3. Once the IRD fully recovers, plug in the Ethernet cable
4. Run through and restore network setting, verifying connectivity to the internet.
5. Try to load TV Apps. Note: It may take up to 2 hours for applications to fully load. 

We appreciate your patience and understanding as we work to resolve this issue for you. 

Thanks again for writing, Brent and providing us the opportunity to be of service to you.

Sincerely, 

DIRECTV Customer Service

P. S. Football season is here! Catch up to 14 games every week this fall with NFL SUNDAY TICKET, now available at directv.com/nfl.

Customer By Web Form (Brent) - 08/16/2011 04:19 PM
The DirecTV app for Windows Phone 7 has stopped working. When you try to use it you get the following message: "Communication error: Could not get the channels from the server! Please, try again later!" This has been happening for several weeks. Is DirecTV going to fix this issue?


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have submitted a trouble issue via directv.com/email. If I get a response like the "TV Apps" I may be thinking of Dish or forgoing TV altogether. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DIRECTV is aware of the issue...
It is something that can NOT be resolved on the user end.

I don't have an ETA on the resolution, but it won't be too much longer.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the update earl. Glad to hear DirecTV knows of this issue and is working on a fix.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know Earl. 

Also with an update to my last post. Right after I made the post I replied back to the email I had gotten about the TV Apps to further explain that I was not talking about the TV apps but the app for the Windows Phone 7 that allows you to view the program guild and remotely set your DVR to record. I did get a reply back today from DirecTV from a different CSR which said: "I'm sorry to hear that you are having technical problems with your mobile App. I just wanted to let you know that we received your email and I have forwarded it for special handling."


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

"Thanks for taking the time to write us and for staying with DIRECTV all these years and we want you to know we value your business. I'm sorry to hear that you're getting error message while logging in to windows application. I appreciate the chance to assist you.

If resetting the receiver doesn't fix the problem, you may find some additional help at directv.com/troubleshooting."

:nono2:


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

New update from the WP7 Marketplace. I can confirm it's working now.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

downloaded and working
Kudos to the developers for the fix. Also i like the new font used for the app


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

The communication error is back.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

And its working again. Guess the app can't make up it's mind.


----------

